# Here's a couple of Tips that got me going



## queenbee01 (Jul 2, 2012)

1) Buy a ruled, hard back A4 pad to write down and record your weight loss story. Include in it a table of what your weight was when you started and how you are doing. (As suggested already, I've also recorded my measurements including, bat wings, under bust and bust size, waist and hips, thighs, calves and ankles.) Every couple of weeks I will update these and hopefully I will see the changes and be encouraged to continue. I'm also recording my daily food intake, what my blood sugar readings are and what activities I have done each day. 
I'm doing this for me because I have the will power of a whelk and to encourage me to keep going and not loose motivation. I will also take it with me when I have my three monthly HBA1C visit with the doctor. That way he can see I mean business too.

2) For those that can get out and enjoy walking, get your self a pedometer. One that not only counts how many steps you take, but miles/kilometers walked. How many calories burned and how long it took you to walk that distance. They reckon, if you walk less than 7000 steps a day you lead a sedentary lifestyle. I have made up a daily chart to record how many steps I have taken and again, recording this info. gives me an insentive to better my total score each week. Mind you it's pouring down with rain here and I have not been out for my walk yet so I'm trying to keep moving as often as I can.

3) I was told by my nutritionist that if you have to eat something containing sugar or that you know it will raise your blood sugar, eat a complex carb with it and it will help to re-direct some of the sugars away from being stored as fat. It's not a get out of jail card to allow you to keep offending, but if you can't help eating that extra biscuit, eat a plain oatcake with it to help minimise the damage.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Instead of an A4 pad, I use MyFitnessPal to record all my food, exercise and I put bs in the additional notes bit so they are recorded.

I find it much easier to work out the calories and stick to them as they are already in there - you can also write a journal too in there.

I agree it is important to plan food and exercise etc


----------

